# Glade Creek Grist Mill and Falls In Creek



## Jet915 (Nov 5, 2009)

Couple more photographs from fall colors in West Virginia.

1.






2.





3.





4.  Falls of Hills Creek


----------



## Dagwood56 (Nov 5, 2009)

Beautiful images, perfect in every way as far as I'm concerned. The second one is my favorite of the set. :thumbup:


----------



## FLASHPOINT* (Nov 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 5, 2009)

Wonderful images...

There are some awesome places to shoot photos in West Virginia...


----------



## Olcoot (Nov 5, 2009)

Stunning and beautiful series of shots, This is one of my most favorite spots to shoot all seasons as it is just a beautiful place, I have somehow missed the Falls of Hills Creek, where are they in relationship to the Glade Creek Mill.


----------



## teneighty23 (Nov 6, 2009)

wow, what a beautiful place! man o man


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 6, 2009)

Isn't this Gristmill in Babcock State Park, near Beckley WV?

There is also some awesome trout fishing there.

Another breathtaking place to shoot near Beckley is "Grandview" State Park. There is an overlook where you can see the New River Gorge - way, WAY down below you.  I think you can do an internet search and see photos on their website.

Sometimes it seems you are so high up that you look down on the clouds.

Makes the hair on my arms stand up...

If you are ever close to there - GO!!!!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Nov 6, 2009)

Love 2 & 3. Love the colors and composition. I could definitely see these gracing the walls of someone's home.


----------



## Retrocamera (Nov 6, 2009)

Really nice, looks like a great place to photograph with that mill. There are some places here that probably looked much like this, but the buildings are gone.

I think the third is my favorite because it gives feeling for the sourroundings.


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 6, 2009)

If I saw #1 in a store, poster size, I would buy it.


----------



## Moa (Nov 6, 2009)

Moodyville-ain said:


> If I saw #1 in a store, poster size, I would buy it.


Number 2 for me.


----------



## Kethaneni (Nov 6, 2009)

All the images were nicely done. Great job!:thumbup:


----------



## HikinMike (Nov 6, 2009)

I've always wanted to go there. Great series! I really like the composition on #2, maybe a bit dark, but it could be my monitor or my eyes!


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Nov 6, 2009)

Great Shots! Was there a crowd there when you shot these?


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 7, 2009)

No I don't think it's your monitor. It's a little dark for me too, but IMHO, it sets the mood for me.


----------



## Jet915 (Nov 11, 2009)

WVPhotoGuy said:


> Great Shots! Was there a crowd there when you shot these?


 
Thanks for the comments everyone.  I came near sunset, there were about 20 people or so in and around the area.


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

Jet915 said:


> WVPhotoGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Great Shots! Was there a crowd there when you shot these?
> ...


 

That sounds about right. haha. At peak on a weekend there are about 100 people there at any givin time during the day. Still, Great Shots!


----------

